# Sleeping Help



## Keeley (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello! I've just posted an introduction, but I've already got a question for you guys! 
We got Jarvis this Friday just passed. We decided not to go for crate training (although I wasn't adverse to the idea, my partner thought it might be upsetting / cruel; don't think he was really understanding the security element for the dog. Grr) and Jarvis sleeps in a bed in our kitchen, which is a medium sized room that is separated from the sitting room by a door. 
Now, we leave the door open all day for him to wander in and out, this is also where he eats, but at night we close the door - the living room has too many hazards / cables, I'd worry all night) and he cries for about 15 minutes then goes to sleep. This is at about 11pm. We then get up to take him out about 2am. And then at 5:30ish he is up.
But this morning, at 5am, he cried and cried and cried, and then howled.
I went through and shook my container of chickpeas. He went quiet. I went in said hello as he was settled... then as soon as I went out... howl, howl, howl.
I'm a total sucker for a crying dog, and I got up with him, and now I am sooooooooooo tired. He's so placid through the day, he's not noisy, and he seems very switched on to his training - has only had an accident in the house on his first night so far... touch wood!) 
That took a long time to explain... basically, do you think it would be okay to let him sleep in the bedroom, would this comfort him at all; or do you think we should persist with the kitchen... and if we do let him in the bedroom, do you think he will want to sleep there every night. Don't wanna confuse the little fella. 
I would be a bit more harsh and just let him get on with it if A) I could handle his sobbing, or B) we didn't have this grumpy idiot downstairs (we live in a converted victorian house) who complains about EVERY noise... (he's off somewhere for a month for work, and he doesn't know we have a puppy yet... I'm hoping Jarvis magically stops crying before then! Haha.)
Or will I just have to get a grip and sleep less? Haha.

Any tips appreciated...! 

x


----------



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

It took Lolly 6 nights to sleep through. We are crate training and on the 5th night we had the worst night ever and was about to move her crate into the bedroom but the vet advised against it. However lots of people on here suggested I did. We decided to persevere a bit longer before moving her and that night she slept all night and has done for 4 nights in a row!
We got a spray called DAP (which simulates the smell of a lactating bitch) from the vet which we spray on her bed and round her crate 15 mins before we put her in at night. We also wore an old t-shirt that evening and put it into her bed with her. Oh and we left the radio on all night as well. 
Just do what you feel is right for you and your family! I'm sure that magic whole nights sleep will come soon.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I left both of mine at night from day 1, Rascal took 3 nights of crying, ( the length gradually lessened ) and Scamp took 2 nights. I think playing a lot in the evening helps, I know they still need their naps but in between this, as it helps tire them out. Rascal was 7 wks when we got him and Scamp was 6 wks ( his mum wasn't looking after the pups anymore ). When we got Scamp we let Rascal sleep with our son to give him a break from the pup and also as obviously he wasn't house trained.
They first slept together when Scamp was about 3 mths, and continue to do so.
Rascal is now 22mths and Scamp 9mths.
Whatever suits you is best, persevere while the grumpy man is away as I'm sure you'll have cracked it soon !
If you want Jarvis in with you thats your decision but he might then find it hard if for some reason he couldn't sleep near you.
Good luck !


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi! I think that where they sleep is down to personal preference. I don't allow my dog upstairs at night because I sleep better if she is not there! For me it was worth persevering - it didn't take too long and hopefully she will be with us for many years.

If you want Jarvis to sleep in the kitchen then stick with it. A crate with a blanket draped over can create a cosy den. Or an item of clothing with your scent in his bed can help, as can a radio left on. You can try various things but in time he will get used to the routine anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Keeley,

We also left our pup to sleep through from day 1 with a sheet of newspaper for toilet incidents! She sleeps on a bed in our study. She cried for the first couple of nights - but I stayed strong as didn't want her to learn that if she howled long enough that we would come running. We've had her for 3 weeks now and after about 4 or 5 nights she started going to bed without even a little whine and also goes through the night without going to the loo.

She still hates being put away during the day and will have a good long moan about that - but I'm trying to get her used to that too by slowly increasing the time (as I do houseword/have a bath etc).

Persevere! I am sure he would LOVE to sleep in the same room as you but then you'll probably have to go through this whole rigmorale if you then decided to move him out of the bedroom.

Good luck!


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd say as others have. Persevere DON'T let the dog upstairs. They all get used to it eventually. It's worth suffering for a week or so. I'd also say if you are getting up in the night try not to make this in response to crying, otherwise crying means to the dog that you will come. Don't go down until it's quiet


----------



## Keeley (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice everyone - I think we're gonna follow the consensus and just persevere with the kitchen... 
I reckon tonight he's going to get some serious playtime!
So, on average are we looking at about a week of crying? Some nights he hasn't really cried at all... but this morning, it was just horrible hearing him upset. I managed to resist though! 

Thanks again everyone! x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Keeley said:


> Thanks so much for the advice everyone - I think we're gonna follow the consensus and just persevere with the kitchen...
> I reckon tonight he's going to get some serious playtime!
> So, on average are we looking at about a week of crying? Some nights he hasn't really cried at all... but this morning, it was just horrible hearing him upset. I managed to resist though!
> 
> Thanks again everyone! x


Rosie took about a month to stop crying completely, but after the first week to ten days, she only cried for about 10-20 minutes after we'd gone to bed. She still barks in the morning as soon as she hears us getting up. 

Good luck!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> do you think it would be okay to let him sleep in the bedroom, would this comfort him at all


 Yep, it would and he'd be much quieter I think.



> or do you think we should persist with the kitchen...


Only if you want to, I'll admit that my dogs are never left in a kitchen as pups, they're in my room or in my bed from the first. And they don't act spoiled or anything either. 



> and if we do let him in the bedroom, do you think he will want to sleep there every night. Don't wanna confuse the little fella.


Must likely he would. But would this be a bad thing? 

In MHO, If he's holding it tell you take him out at the set times, I see nothing wrong with having him in bed with you or in your room as long as you keep the schedule.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine both took 2 - 3 nights, then they were quiet, I would also shut them away for short periods in the day just so they would get the idea, then lots of praise if they were quiet when I went back.
You have to think long term - what if at some point you have to leave them with someone else, or someone stays at yours with him, if he has a routine he will be more settled and content.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha. mine even have a lie in when we do and don't cry or bark, they just get up when we come down !!


----------

